
Stripe CEO Patrick Collison on management, rationalism, and the enlightenment - billhendricksjr
http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/panoply/the-ezra-klein-show/e/stripe-ceo-patrick-collison-on-management-rationalism-and-the-48455600?autoplay=true
======
billhendricksjr
Long, but great pod. Patrick Collison and Ezra Klein discuss:

\- Innovating in highly regulated markets \- Breaking into well established
markets by challenging assumptions, fine tuning product experience, and using
lean startup principles \- Using time horizons strategically... The discussion
about Jeff Bezos "simply willing to wait longer than your competitors" at 1:12
in really resonated with me. \- Building company culture \- Avoiding group
think

